# Hi Everyone



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking to start planning for an early retirement, Have lots to laern between now and then. Thought this site might be a good place to start. Hope to get lots of help from all here.

Thanks in advance 
Captain Rolo


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome aboard! Lots to read and lots to see here!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Captain Rolo,
Welcome to Sailnet, it's a great site. Ask away and you'll get many well informed answers.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Re:Hello*

Thanks nice to be welcomed aboard


----------

